# Help: rotor is grinding on a clip.



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I installed my AD22VFs on my previous car just about a year ago, and strangely enough, I'm about to do it again with the new car. Same brakes, new car, exactly 1 year later.

When the brakes were on the 97, I ended up with a slight problem, something was scraping against the left rotor and leaving a ring on the outside edge, I figured it was the clip, but I never did anything about it. I jus today re-assembled the brake parts, new pin boots, put the clips and pads back on, etc. And then I noticed on the left caliper, the clip is protruding beyond the torque member. This is a different clip, so I'm assuming it's a flaw in the torque member. The clip is on properly.

Here's a bad image for those who can't picture it:









I'm not exactly sure what to do about this problem. I'm going to go to a midas tomorrow for some advice, I need to get rid of this problem b/c these are pretty expensive rotors.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

By "clip", you do mean the pad retainer clips that go on the caliper bracket (torque member), right?

And is this happeneing on the inside (hub side) or the outside (wheel side) of the rotor? I know you do say "outside edge", but I want to make sure about this. If it is the inside edge, there are a number of other things it could be, including the rotor splash shields (which I seem to be having awful luck with nowadays).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you are correct. Pad retaining clip, it's on the outside which means the mark on the rotor is on the face that you can see. I'll try to tle a pic tomorrow, but hopefully I can find my answer from a brake guy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, the guy I talked to was no help, he thought it was the retaininc clip, but when I brought it back home, I noticed that there is a flaw in the torque member. Apparently whoever rebuilt the caliper did a great job grinding it down waaayyy too much. Here's a bottom view of the caliper:


----------

